# Angelladen auf madeira?



## Schuhamhacken (6. September 2009)

Hallo, ich fliege morgen mittag nach Madeira und hab jetzt so einiges über das angeln dort gelesen.
Leider hab ich keine transportfuterale für meine ruten und ne telerute hab ich auch nicht.
Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen wo es in Funchal oder umgebung gute Angelläden gibt.

Danke im Vorraus Mfg 
Tom


----------



## der-jorge (9. September 2009)

*AW: Angelladen auf madeira?*

also Hier bekommst du auf jedenfall was:

Madeira Pesca-Equipamentos Marítimos Lda
Turismo de Compras | Lojas de Artigos de Pesca​Travessa João Ribeiro 19 - Funchal
9050-035 
*Distrito:* Ilha da Madeira
*Concelho:* Funchal
Contactos 						 						 						 							 								*Telefone*  								291231737
*Fax*  								291231738


----------

